# IBS Sufferers in the UK - I can help.



## Ben182 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi guys,My story - My wife had IBS and the doctors kept doing very little about it. Telling her it was IBS and to avoid foods. It was taking over our lives and causing pain for us both (mine was more emotional, being helpless). I did some research and tried some nutritional aids, and to our suprise the symtoms of the IBS where minamised within a few day (4 - 7 to be exact). The change has been amazing. She is super happy now, all thanks to this one small change!Reply to this, leave your email address and i'll get back to you if you are interested. (England preferably - suffolk is even better)Mny thanks, look forward to helping you soon,Ben 182


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

And when you get back to us after we give you our e-mail, you'll tell us how much it costs to get better??


----------



## Ben182 (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry peaches, forgot to mention that.It totally depends on a few things, how much of the perfect nutrition you take and your daily needs. I would obviously share the changes to my wifes diet we made!Thanks for posting,Ben


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Perfect Nutrition.. You should know as your wife suffered from ibs, it can be a terrible illness. I would of thought you would share this secret without trying to make money out of peoples misery.


Ben182 said:


> Sorry peaches, forgot to mention that.It totally depends on a few things, how much of the perfect nutrition you take and your daily needs. I would obviously share the changes to my wifes diet we made!Thanks for posting,Ben


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ben182:Either share what diet changes your wife made (WITHOUT posting any .com links) and stop trawling for customers here or risk your losing membership. You are VERY close to breaking our Terms of Service Agreement. Please re-read the TOS and post a bit more wisely than this or you may end up losing your membership here.


----------



## Ben182 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi there,sorry, this is exactly what I have been trying to do without doing that! Sorry if I've done this wrong! We substituted one or two of her meals with herbalife - it had an amazing effect!! 4-5 days and the pain was gone!







Ben


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> Reply to this, leave your email address and i'll get back to you if you are interested. (England preferably - suffolk is even better)


This seems to indicate (or at the VERY least make it appear) otherwise.


----------



## Ben182 (Mar 4, 2012)

I put that as I can actually meet/talk to people in this area and could possibly give them a taste of the stuff it they were interested in giving it a go!


----------



## natebrooce (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow Ben I wonder what your wife think's about you trying to make a profit out of people's suffering. Idiot.


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

Is he still here??







(


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Is this not a pyramid scheme? If not Ben, perhaps you could explain you're involvement?Are you not just selling the products already available on their website? I would be more than happy to try them formulations and tell everyone for free, especially being a sufferer of IBS-D.Why would a formula just happen to work? Was the treatment researched and recorded? Was it peer reviewed?I guess not. Medicines, herbal extracts...doesn't matter what it is, it needs to be proven (both in results and safety!).Sorry to break the news, but I would call this 100% trolling.I would personally get involved with a nutritionist or dietician if you want clearer advice.


----------



## glennn (Apr 20, 2012)

Well - I hope I'm not breaking anyone's terms of agreement, but it seems hard to help anyone of you can't name the things that made you better! I have no interest in selling the things below, and here's my ten penn'orth. If I get kicked off so be it. I'm also in the UK and here's my (recent) story....I joined just now, because I wanted to say that I (OK - fingers crossed) seem to have been cured, also after many years (20) with this complaint. I had an improvement in the condition about two years ago, when I discovered "intestaid". It's expensive, but made a big difference to me. But in case you think it's just an advert for that, trust me it's not. That helped, but I had recurrences. My big breakthrough was when I discovered these little machines that give you electric shocks through pads. I spent over £100 on mine, but you can get them for much less on e-bay. Put in "tens massager", and there's one for about fifteen pounds (twenty dollars?). You attach the pads not on your stomach but higher, just onto your rib cage either side, with the other pads on your back in the same place. It works in a similar way to acupuncture. I'd tried everything but damn me if this didn't work. I've been largely free of symptoms for about six months now. Hope it works for you!


----------



## DMY (Aug 25, 2011)

glennn said:


> Well - I hope I'm not breaking anyone's terms of agreement, but it seems hard to help anyone of you can't name the things that made you better! I have no interest in selling the things below, and here's my ten penn'orth. If I get kicked off so be it. I'm also in the UK and here's my (recent) story....I joined just now, because I wanted to say that I (OK - fingers crossed) seem to have been cured, also after many years (20) with this complaint. I had an improvement in the condition about two years ago, when I discovered "intestaid". It's expensive, but made a big difference to me. But in case you think it's just an advert for that, trust me it's not. That helped, but I had recurrences. My big breakthrough was when I discovered these little machines that give you electric shocks through pads. I spent over £100 on mine, but you can get them for much less on e-bay. Put in "tens massager", and there's one for about fifteen pounds (twenty dollars?). You attach the pads not on your stomach but higher, just onto your rib cage either side, with the other pads on your back in the same place. It works in a similar way to acupuncture. I'd tried everything but damn me if this didn't work. I've been largely free of symptoms for about six months now. Hope it works for you!


I was wondering whether anyone else has tried this. I think it has real potential because I had TENS treatment for back pain a few years ago and it worked great! Unfortunately, in the United States, you need a prescription for a TENS unit. I read on of the articles about using TENS on rats with induced IBS (the poor things) and it seemed that it worked for diarrhea. Does anyone know if it works for constipation predominant IBS? I plan to see my GI doctor next month and will ask for a prescription.


----------

